# advice wanted on clothing/wetsuit to wear yakking



## yaktheseven10ths (Sep 21, 2009)

new to this and about to buy a wet suit, thermals, sailing jacket with cuffs, or what is required.
can someone tell me what most wear, that is good product and value for money and where to get it.
in melbourne, so the water temp range i would be in or on hopefully would be 14-22 degrees.

please help?


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

I'm a huge fan of the multi layered approach with separate top and bottom sections. Here's my maxxed out winter wardrobe (on the coldest winter day surf launching in NNSW) which I strip off as required. If I were in Melbourne I would go up to maybe 3mm in the wettie top and 4mm in the pants which would be full legged and not cutback springsuit ones like mine.

I personally rate the spray top as the main priority coz everything else can be picked up cheap or mixed and matched. A high quality wetsuit top is great for paddling comfort and warmth too.

Head:
Woolen beanie

Chest:
L1 - Singlet (coldest days only)
L2 - Long sleeve Rashie
L3 - Long sleeve wettie top 1mm sleeves, 1.5mm body
L4 - Long Sleeve windproof and rainproof sailing top with rubber cuffs and neck (Magic Marine Breathable Spray Top - +/-$130)

Hands
Wetsuit gloves or golf gloves

Waist and legs
Old 2mm Springsuit cut at sternum level so water doesn't run into my arse crack

Feet
Top quality wetsuit booties


----------



## yaktheseven10ths (Sep 21, 2009)

great info as now i have a starting point, appreciate the help.

was concerned about bulking up clothing to much and restricting paddling, but what you mention makes good sense.

thanks


----------



## mikeyoda (Jul 19, 2009)

I am in Melb and wear Sharkskin.
It is not bulky and keeps you warm when combined with waterproof pants and top.
The pants you get from RSEA that are fluro.Paid $10.
Sharkskin is expensive though.

Sharkskin are not waterproof as claimed,as an example if you sit in some water you get a wet butt, but it is still a ok product for everything else.
If it rains and you only have sharkskin on you get wet all though.
Important if you get wet,you do get cold. And if you go out 2 days in a row you have to put on wet sharkskin " not fun"

I have been out on some pretty cold day's 5-10deg and some 15 + deg days and the product is flexible enough to allow you to wear in those temps.

Cheers
Mike


----------



## jrod (Dec 4, 2008)

I wear a one piece wetsuit. The brand is ZHIK. It is a sailing wetsuit that they all wear in the Olympics. It is thinner than your normal wetsuit but it still as warm as a normal wetsuit. You can get them in one piece or two piece and three different thicknesses. Seeing that they are thinner you are a little bit more comfy in a yak. Thats my opinion anyway. I have the middle size wetsuit and it does me on a winters morning in Sydney. I think the thicker one would do for down there. I just throw my normal fishing gear over it so I don't look like a fat seal trying to catch a fish. You can find where to buy them on there web site. Just a word of warning they are not the cheapest out there thats for sure. Anyway I hope this helps. It is just another option anyway.


----------



## AdelaideJay (Sep 21, 2009)

RE: Sharkskin... It's a brand name. There are a few manufacturers of the same product who'll hit your hip pocket a LOT less hard. I paid $50 on Ebay for a second hand "Extreme Australia" undergarment and it's the identical item to my wife's Sharkskin. I use it under my wettie for winter diving in Adelaide's sparkling 12C water, so I know for sure  Cat paid $450 for her Sharkskin :shock:

As mentioned above, these products aren't waterproof or even water resistant. They simply wick water away from the skin, and rely on another layer to to the "protecting." If you're sitting in a puddle, you've got a wet ass.


----------



## Big D (Apr 28, 2007)

mikeyoda said:


> I am in Melb and wear Sharkskin.
> It is not bulky and keeps you warm when combined with waterproof pants and top.
> The pants you get from RSEA that are fluro.Paid $10.
> Sharkskin is expensive though.
> ...


Hey Mike, my Sharkskin pants are only fairly new but they seem pretty waterproof to me (in that I get chop and paddle splash on them but it does not get through, heavy rain I haven't experience. I waded up to my thighs in them and they let in water but only though the seems on the side. I wonder if they lose some waterproofness over time/washings etc???


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

My winter gear is as follows

upper
Cheap t shirt
on coldest days Jumper with $50 sprayjacket

Bottom
Shorts (ruggers or equivalent)


----------



## babylon (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi Mate
I to use sharkskin pants and socks and yep not waterproof
but do find them comfortable when wet and not restrictive 
have ended up in the drink on a really crappy day and found
i wasn't cold so im happy with them i wear a thermal singlet
and skivvy with splash jacket and that seems to work ok and yep im in Melbourne
bring on summer   Regards Jim


----------



## riv (Aug 13, 2008)

[98yo8igy7o8y7dt5fu5r4uiyhgvboliuijh


----------



## Big D (Apr 28, 2007)

AdelaideJay said:


> RE: Sharkskin... It's a brand name. There are a few manufacturers of the same product who'll hit your hip pocket a LOT less hard. I paid $50 on Ebay for a second hand "Extreme Australia" undergarment and it's the identical item to my wife's Sharkskin. I use it under my wettie for winter diving in Adelaide's sparkling 12C water, so I know for sure  Cat paid $450 for her Sharkskin :shock:
> 
> As mentioned above, these products aren't waterproof or even water resistant. They simply wick water away from the skin, and rely on another layer to to the "protecting." If you're sitting in a puddle, you've got a wet ass.


Jay, this is an extract from the sharkskin website:

"What is SharkSkin?

Sharkskin is a proprietary brand of Neptune Sports, Australia's largest manufacturer of water sports exposure protection products.

Sharkskin simultaneously delivers many benefits to water sports enthusiasts that are unachievable with less technically advanced products such as neoprene.
These diverse benefits are achieved by laminating 3 separate materials together, all with different properties;

The outer layer is made from a durable UV resistant Lycra nylon blend.

The middle membrane is both windproof and waterproof.

The non-chaffing inner thermal layer provides warmth and comfort against the skin."

My experience is that the material is waterproof but the seems and cuffs are not sufficiently sealed to stop water seeping in. That is why I stay completely dry on the legs from getting splashed from waterchop, paddle splash, or when I pour water over them to test them! etc, but not when completely submerged where water pressure will infiltrate the seems. Sitting in a puddle of water yes you will get wet because it is seeping in through the seems, or possibly it has been wet long term and the water has now penetrated, but for the average wet kayaking session I've found mine (after maybe 7 trips during Adelaide winter) excellent. The windproffedness of them also helps esepcially if they do get wet inside, reducing wind chill.

Can highly recommend them for pants at least.

Big D


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

One of the best things I have is my army issue Japara (rain coat) its not very heavy but stop rain and wind perfectly. Disposal stores should have them. Then just some light weight cloths like long sleeve shirt and perhaps a light jumper. I usually were some cheap long pants if colder I wear snow baording socks but i do believe the water proof socks are quite good.

Cheers Dave


----------



## yaktheseven10ths (Sep 21, 2009)

apologize i have not replied individually as i been away with work for a few days, but would like to thank everyone for there input as now i have a better idea on where to start.

thank you.


----------



## Rodinal (Apr 7, 2009)

This was discussed early in july '09 mid winter - many more thoughts you might like to explore.

viewtopic.php?f=5&t=29206#p308447

I settled on a sealed bib and brace + boots - fitted and made for me at Ocean Suits in Dandenong (no affiliation) for near $300 - never wet, warm as toast in mid winter when raining and blowing.


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

my winter gear is 2 short sleeve rashies & thermo socks.. rest of year is just 1 rashie. wetsuits are for sooks :twisted:


----------



## Brez (Mar 2, 2012)

i have the sharksin pants and the climate control top and they keep me plenty warm enough through winter with just a normal shirt and pants over the top . so long as its not pissing down or blowing a gale ;-) about to invest in some waterproof pants and a quality windproof/ waterproof jacket for fishing around canberra and the snowys through winter though .


----------

